

Time is More Valuable than Money - jnaut
http://creativityrulz.blogspot.com/2009/09/time-is-more-valuable-than-money.html

======
yannis
There used to be all those advertisements that had a common plot, the dumb
person and the wizard.

\- Mary! How did you get all those clothes so white?

\- I use XYX washing powder. Oh! I have to do that!

Articles like the above remind me of this. If your time is valuable don't
waste reading it!

